# Seperation anxiety advice???



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

We've had our hav for a month now (she's 5 months and came from a reputable breeder). She barks the entire time she's alone in the house. I crate her. Her vet recommended an xpen to give her a little more space to play, have some water, and that it might help with her anxiety.

What do you think? Would this likely help? What about the Thundershirt? Has anyone had good luck with this? She's such a happy puppy and is just now happy to stay in a room by herself if I'm around the house. 

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you tried putting some type of bed, a blanket or stuffed animal for snuggling, and some safe toys in the exercise pen? You might also try leaving the TV or some music on. There is even a Dog channel and dog videos to keep them from feeling so alone. A Kong ball filled with a favorite treat or kibble might also help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowflake14 said:


> We've had our hav for a month now (she's 5 months and came from a reputable breeder). She barks the entire time she's alone in the house. I crate her. Her vet recommended an xpen to give her a little more space to play, have some water, and that it might help with her anxiety.
> 
> What do you think? Would this likely help? What about the Thundershirt? Has anyone had good luck with this? She's such a happy puppy and is just now happy to stay in a room by herself if I'm around the house.
> 
> ...


This isn't really separation anxiety, which is a really serious disorder. This is just a stage puppies go though while they are learning that you WILL come back. I don't think they even MAKE Thundershirts small enough for a young Havanese puppy, and I don't think you want to go that route anyway. A Thundershirt might help her in the moment (maybe&#8230; she might also hate it!) but it won't teach her. It's something you'd have to use for the rest of her life.

I'd definitely try an ex-pen, and make sure she has something to keep her occupied that she NEVER gets except when you are out of the house. Something like a stuffed Kong. Make sure you are very no-nonsense anout your coming and going, but don't try to sneak out on her either. Put her in her pen, with a quiet, firm, "We'll be back soon!" When you come home, come in, out your coat and packages away, and make sure she is being quiet before you approach her pen. Even then, don't make a big deal about coming home. Give her a QUIET, low-key greeting, and then get on with your day together.

Another thing that helps a lot of puppies is to give her a T-shirt that you have slept in so that she has your comforting smell while you are out. Start with very short absences&#8230; Just leave the house long enough to get the mail, then quick trips to the pharmacy, then maybe a longer shopping trip to the grocery store, etc.

Eventually, she should be able to go for 4 hours or so in her pen. (Personally, I wouldn't leave a dog crated that long) In a pinch, I've left Kodi (who is fully adult) for up to 6 hours, but I'd never do that on a regular basis. If you need to be gone regularly for a longer period of time, you need to have someone come in to walk and play with the dog in the middle of that time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> Have you tried putting some type of bed, a blanket or stuffed animal for snuggling, and some safe toys in the exercise pen? You might also try leaving the TV or some music on. There is even a Dog channel and dog videos to keep them from feeling so alone. A Kong ball filled with a favorite treat or kibble might also help.


Be careful leaving a stuffed animal with a puppy. They could tear it apart and swallow stuffing, which could cause a blockage. A blanket with the owner's smell on it is a great idea, though!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks. I don't have an x-pen yet. I think I'll be getting one. She's 5 months so not a new puppy.

I make sure I ignore her upon leaving and returning until she's settled. She gets a kong, a bully stick, and a special toy which holds one of my socks inside. She loves kong toys but will refuse to play/eat at it until I've returned.  She's never been left for more than 2 hours. Thankfully I'm home most of the time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowflake14 said:


> Thanks. I don't have an x-pen yet. I think I'll be getting one. She's 5 months so not a new puppy.
> 
> I make sure I ignore her upon leaving and returning until she's settled. She gets a kong, a bully stick, and a special toy which holds one of my socks inside. She loves kong toys but will refuse to play/eat at it until I've returned.  She's never been left for more than 2 hours. Thankfully I'm home most of the time.


Five months is still quite young. It's great that you can be home with her most of the time, but sometimes that means that you have to "manufacture" reasons to go out for short periods, just to slowly get her used to it.


----------



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

Our pup is 9 months now and he had very similar issues when we first got him at about 12 weeks. He would poop everywhere out of nerves and then just bark continuously until we came back. We got very similar advice to use an expen and we actually had kind of disastrous results. We started trying to leave him for just a few minutes at a time and while I know that's what everyone says to do, it just didn't work for Fitz. He literally would go insane when we left and we'd come back and the entire expen would be smeared with poop and water from his bowl and the expen (which had been secured to the ground very well) would be moved across the floor and his voice would literally be hoarse from barking. 

What worked for us was the opposite. We have one of those small plastic crates and we would put him in there with our t-shirts that we slept in the night before and leave the radio on right by the crate. He wasn't sure about it at first but within maybe 3-5 days, he would bark once or twice when we left and then would just snuggle up in his crate and be fine. When he got to be about 6 months, he still fit in the small crate, but we thought it was time to transition to something a little bigger. We moved him to one of those bigger wire ones and the first day was awful -- poop everywhere and barking all day again. So we left the crate in the room and let him get used to it being around and actually started putting the plastic one inside it with the door open. He also would sleep in the bigger one while we there with no problems, so I think that helped. Then after a week or so, he was fine with the big crate and remains perfectly comfortable in it today (he's 9 months now). 

We've decided that around a year, we'll start working to get him used to the ex-pen, so we'll see how that goes.

Anyway, I'm certainly no expert, but for Fitz, the ex-pen and freedom was too much too fast and very scary for him, so we had to give him more of a den that he knew he was safe in and then go from there.

Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lcarp1457 said:


> Our pup is 9 months now and he had very similar issues when we first got him at about 12 weeks. He would poop everywhere out of nerves and then just bark continuously until we came back. We got very similar advice to use an expen and we actually had kind of disastrous results. We started trying to leave him for just a few minutes at a time and while I know that's what everyone says to do, it just didn't work for Fitz. He literally would go insane when we left and we'd come back and the entire expen would be smeared with poop and water from his bowl and the expen (which had been secured to the ground very well) would be moved across the floor and his voice would literally be hoarse from barking.
> 
> What worked for us was the opposite. We have one of those small plastic crates and we would put him in there with our t-shirts that we slept in the night before and leave the radio on right by the crate. He wasn't sure about it at first but within maybe 3-5 days, he would bark once or twice when we left and then would just snuggle up in his crate and be fine. When he got to be about 6 months, he still fit in the small crate, but we thought it was time to transition to something a little bigger. We moved him to one of those bigger wire ones and the first day was awful -- poop everywhere and barking all day again. So we left the crate in the room and let him get used to it being around and actually started putting the plastic one inside it with the door open. He also would sleep in the bigger one while we there with no problems, so I think that helped. Then after a week or so, he was fine with the big crate and remains perfectly comfortable in it today (he's 9 months now).
> 
> ...


This is a very good point. Dogs who are not familiar with, and have not become accustomed to ANY of these forms of confinement (or extra space, depending on the situation) may find them overwhelming, and need a very, VERY slow, positive introduction to them.

Most good breeders will have already gotten a puppy used to an ex-pen before they go to their new home, and many also crate train the puppies to make it easier on them when they go home. Puppies that have not had this kind of start often have a harder time, especially if the new owners don't know how to introduce the new "space".

It sounds like you're doing all the right things to get your guy used to the bigger crate this time! Just be aware that some dogs just prefer the more closed-in feel of the plastic kennels.

Kodi is one of those. He still prefers his small plastic crates to a wire one. (no matter what size the wire one is) Just last year, we bought him a larger plastic kennel for our bedroom because he made it very clear that if the choice was the little plastic one or the bigger wire one, he'd take the plastic one every time. The larger plastic one has been a good compromise, and whether HE cared or not, _I_ feel better knowing he can stretch out all the way in the bigger kennel.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If you do get an Ex pin make sure the small crate for sleeping is against a wall. Havanese will jump on the top and jump over the ex pin. Since you are only gone a few hours try just shunting the door to the small crate and while your home leave your puppy to get used to the ex pin slowly. Some people even use laundry rooms if you have one.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

lcarp1457 said:


> Our pup is 9 months now and he had very similar issues when we first got him at about 12 weeks. He would poop everywhere out of nerves and then just bark continuously until we came back. We got very similar advice to use an expen and we actually had kind of disastrous results. We started trying to leave him for just a few minutes at a time and while I know that's what everyone says to do, it just didn't work for Fitz. He literally would go insane when we left and we'd come back and the entire expen would be smeared with poop and water from his bowl and the expen (which had been secured to the ground very well) would be moved across the floor and his voice would literally be hoarse from barking.
> 
> What worked for us was the opposite. We have one of those small plastic crates and we would put him in there with our t-shirts that we slept in the night before and leave the radio on right by the crate. He wasn't sure about it at first but within maybe 3-5 days, he would bark once or twice when we left and then would just snuggle up in his crate and be fine. When he got to be about 6 months, he still fit in the small crate, but we thought it was time to transition to something a little bigger. We moved him to one of those bigger wire ones and the first day was awful -- poop everywhere and barking all day again. So we left the crate in the room and let him get used to it being around and actually started putting the plastic one inside it with the door open. He also would sleep in the bigger one while we there with no problems, so I think that helped. Then after a week or so, he was fine with the big crate and remains perfectly comfortable in it today (he's 9 months now).
> 
> ...


You may not need the expen. I never used one.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Update:

Thanks so much everyone for your advice!

I tried and returned an xpen. She hated it.  I've gone back to crating her and she gets so distressed and barks whenever I'm away. I've tried petsafe bark device, new kongs, my shirt in the crate, and homeopathic calming drops. Nothing is working. 
I'm so worried because we'll be moving in a few months!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Snowflake14 said:


> Update
> I tried and returned an xpen. She hated it.  I've gone back to crating her and she gets so distressed and barks whenever I'm away. I've tried petsafe bark device, new kongs, my shirt in the crate, and homeopathic calming drops. Nothing is working.
> I'm so worried because we'll be moving in a few months!


Have mi amiga Snowflake move in with me, we (Popi and me) will fix this in no time. Yes, it does take time to make adjustments (like when mi Momi and Popi are away), maybe a month or more to learn a new behavior, but adjustments will be made. I think you gave up on the X-pen too soon. I go everywhere with mi Popi but not all the time. I have learned that I can't ALWAYS be with mi Popi. I HATE it when I can't be with Popi, but it makes being with him that much better. eace:

BTD (By The Dog) I am not the top doggie in mi casa, mi Popi is. He sets the rules, I don't. Mi Popi has taught me that Momi and Popi need to have their private time too and I have to stay by myself for a few hours now and then and I have learned to adjust!

You are doing a great job, just be patient........Havana wasn't built overnight you know!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm here to tell you that I have taken all the advice above and then some. We have tried everything. Including Crate Games and the thunder shirt. The thunder shirt helped us a TON. He didn't even try to get out of it. It just makes them feel like they are being hugged. He immediately settles when we put it on him. That being said, he still ha separation anxiety. What you are describing is puppy stuff but also separation anxiety. When dogs feel like their owner isn't coming back they feel anxious. There is a difference between that and Separation Anxiety Disorder....those are different behaviors. Jaxon is STILL having issues when I leave the house. He is never left for more than 2.5 hours as I work from home. He STILL cries and barks and carries on in his crate. Even with the crate games which did teach him to 'go to bed'...he runs right in but he isn't content staying in there once the door is closed and I go away. Ive talked to my vet, two other vets and 3 trainers. They have all told me essentially the same thing...its separation anxiety. I would stick with one training method, stop spending money on extra things and just be consistent. Jaxon at least knows his upstairs crate in my bedroom is for bed and he runs up there with no issue because he associates that crate with me staying in bed near him. The downstairs crate he associates with me leaving the room or house. He is now 8 months...we have had him for 4 months and he is still having potty training and anxiety. It's definitely a breed thing because even with my other dogs in the past after FOUR MONTHS they caught on. Good Luck to you. Believe me...I KNOW how frustrating and upsetting this is.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Amy, you've received great advice from the members and I have little to add except to underscore Karen's sage advice about "manufacturing" absences if need be, just to reinforce the conditioning.

We all know the stress _you're_ feeling dealing with your pup's anxiety - because we all deal with it.

My experience parallels the other members'. You can read how we dealt with separation anxiety here.

*You can do it!*


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!
Snowflake is doing fantastic! No more separation anxiety. All it took was to let her have access to the main floor and stop using the crate. She's so relaxed when I leave now. She gets a marrow bone only when I leave and she looks forward to it.  

I wish I gave up on the crate earlier. Every dog is so different I guess. We only use it now during dinner time. As soon as we get ready to eat as a family she goes in there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad you have made some progress. Very little research has been done on pet separation anxiety. One study found some interesting results which are ...."The home videotapes of the dogs who were free in the house indicated no difference in maintenance of proximity to the door after the owners left the house. This finding reflects the results of the attachment test, thereby suggesting that maintenance of proximity to the owner’s last known area is not diagnostic of SA. The crated dogs showed no relationship in the amount of SA-symptomatic behaviors while alone during the AT versus alone at home."
I wouldn't leave her alone with a bone , a kong would be safer.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

What a relief. Sheba doesn't like being left in the crate when we are gone either, but she is fine in there when we are home. When we go out, we put her in a little playpen and she is fine! I guess it's all about finding what your dog will tolerate. So glad Snowflake is happy now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Nicole Wilde has an excellent book on SA Don't Leave Me! Step-by-Step Help for Your Dog's Separation Anxiety: Nicole Wilde: 9780981722733: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Dave. I have the book and agree, it's a great read with lots of tips.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
My pup is now 6 months and she knows "I'll be back" , " You stay...I'll be right back". She know we will come back and that she is not abandoned. We all started using it for just things like her waiting instead of following us up the stairs, maybe going to get the mail, etc. If we were going to be gone for an hour we would put her in the crate. Now we leave her in her little gated area in the laundry room where we put her when we first got her. She has her fake grass and a puppy pad, her soft bed, food and water, toys, etc. She never cries when we leave and is perfectly quiet when we come back. I think the key is 
letting them understand that whenever someone walks , they WILL come back!


----------

